# Way too high temps?

## Evincar

Well, my laptop (Acer 5672) is known for being a nice stove, but I think there's something very wrong with the CPU temp specifically. I am compiling OpenOffice right now, and cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature shows 67 to 69ºC. Now, that's pretty hot, but that is not the worrying part. I checked the trim points, more by chance than anything else, really, and this is what is listed:

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points

critical (S5):           97 C

passive:                 93 C: tc1=2 tc2=3 tsp=40 devices=0xc19069dc

```

93 C??? Hello there?? Isn't that like, more than enough to fry my Core Duo? I mean, I am no expert in the area, but I have always heard that ~70ºC was not nice, I figure I can kiss my CPU goodbye if it ever reach that temperature!

Do you think I should modify the trip points, or is it all right and I am missing something?. So far, it doesn't seem that it will go over 69º, but the summer will come and believe me, it's quite nasty here.

----------

## Ehnvis

It looks fine to me, before I started to undervolt my centrino it could hit 76ºC while compiling. And it's kinda

normal for a laptop. Never had any problems with my CPU, just make sure the fan is working as it should and

you should be ok.

My critical trip point is even set to 103ºC for a comparison

----------

## IvanMajhen

I have celeron m with sse3, 1.73GHz ,(yonathan, 1M cache),also acer (travelmate 2490) and cpu temp (with core driver) never goes above 45C, even after hours of compiling. 

I have 2 thermal zones, (TZ00, TZ01) fan turns on when temp is 55C, and off when 45C.

```
acer TZ00 # cat *

<setting not supported>

cooling mode:   critical

<polling disabled>

state:                   ok

temperature:             46 C

critical (S5):           127 C

acer TZ01 # cat *

cooling mode:   active

<polling disabled>

state:                   ok

temperature:             46 C

critical (S5):           100 C

passive:                 95 C: tc1=0 tc2=4 tsp=4 devices=0xdf611f54

acer coretemp.0 # pwd

/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0

acer coretemp.0 # cat temp1_crit

100000

acer coretemp.0 # cat temp1_crit_alarm

0

acer coretemp.0 # cat temp1_input

45000

acer coretemp.0 # cat temp1_label

Core 0

acer coretemp.0 #

```

I think that this is too hot. When i had k6-2, max temp was 70C.

----------

## Ehnvis

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> also acer (travelmate 2490) and cpu temp (with core driver) never goes above 45C

 

Sorry but this statement is incorrect, according to the cat command printouts in the post your temperature at the time of the command is 46C.

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> acer TZ00 # cat *
> 
> ...

 

After some googling and reading forum posts it seems like it's normal to see temps over 65+ while loading the CPU to 100%.

----------

## IvanMajhen

TZ00 and TZ01 is not my CPU temperature. This are some sensors on motherboard.

CPU temp is in /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp1_input and as I said it never goes above 45C.

```
acer / # cat /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp1_input

39000

```

----------

## Ehnvis

sorry, my bad then. But still one of the TZ's are usually the cpu temp. Might be some other solution on acer laptops that I dont know of then.

----------

